
Show HN: How fast and accurate is this layout? - jessekorzan
https://jessekorzan.github.io/qUizList/
======
jessekorzan
Here's the results of this A/B test:
[https://jessekorzan.github.io/qUizList/scoreboard/](https://jessekorzan.github.io/qUizList/scoreboard/)

